# Paraguayan soccer player apologizes for exposing penis after scoring



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 30, 2020)

Paraguayan soccer player apologizes for exposing penis after scoring​
Paraguayan national team striker Raúl Bobadilla is facing a slap on the, er, wrist from soccer officials in the South American country after appearing to expose part of his penis while celebrating a goal.

After his 86th-minute strike on Dec. 23 sealed a win for Guarani over Primera Division rival Libertad, Bobadilla ran to the sideline and removed his shirt — an automatic yellow card under FIFA’s laws of the game — and then began to pull down his shorts, too.
Full article:


			https://www.yahoo.com/sports/paraguayan-soccer-player-apologizes-for-exposing-penis-after-scoring-002107819.html
		

https://archive.md/wip/VJBh4


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Dec 30, 2020)

But was the cock big tho?


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Dec 30, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> But was the cock big tho?



The apology indicates no though it could just be the balls that are tiny.

Oh also:


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 30, 2020)

virgin Raúl Bobadilla vs. chad Patricio "Pato" Yañez





No, really. South American football (soccer) is always more dirty & naughty that the cuckolds Europe soccer players.


----------



## Snekposter (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh yeah.  The Latins also actually hit the opposing team instead of players randomly falling over when they think the ref is looking their way.  Its a mean, dirty sport unlike how the Eurocucks play it.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 30, 2020)

just showed root


Spoiler


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 30, 2020)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> virgin Raúl Bobadilla vs. chad Patricio "Pato" Yañez
> View attachment 1818120
> 
> No, really. South American football (soccer) is always more dirty & naughty that the cuckolds Europe soccer players.


And so is their politics, apparently. Could you imagine any of the bone bags in the U.S. Congress doing their wife on camera to flex on everyone else?


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 30, 2020)

Nobody cares. Women want to see the guy's cock. Men want to see the guy's cock. Children want to see the guy's cock. Literally everyone wants to see it.

So he delivered. Now be mad everyone!


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 30, 2020)

We have a nice encouraging saying: "Pongan huevos". Literally means "put your eggs/balls in it", the equivalent of "grow a pair" for anglo speakers.

Bobadilla did just that literally. But then he picked his huevos back by apologizing.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 30, 2020)

> Last month in England’s second tier, Preston’s Darnell Fisher was handed a three-game suspension after TV cameras caught him grabbing the crown jewels of Sheffield Wednesday’s Callum Paterson



Eh, it's been done.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Dec 30, 2020)

Thats hot


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 30, 2020)

Chan the Wizard said:


> just showed root
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Would.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jan 3, 2021)

so no pictures of his cock?
Damn, expectations let down again.


----------

